# F/S 108 gal. complete set up !! SOLD !!



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So the nicest tank in the house is up for grabs . 
I have decided to try to sell it as space is an issue.
Stand and canopy were custom built the tank is a hagen ( edges are beveled and polished ) no scratsches .Has 4 light strips stand has 3 doors and double walled 2x4 constuctin as is the floor. there are 6 ( 12 outlets ) wall receptacles mounted flush on the inner right side . Filter is a ehiem 2028 filter with a 2 basket canister ( more flow less media storage ) It will need a impeller and a valve assembly ( around 75 bucks I think. ). I will toss in another filter ( cascade 500 ) if you like .( not sold seperatly  )
Tank size is 60 x 18 x 22 h .
Asking price of complete set up is 1000 $ . I will not take any less ( so no lowballs please  As it would cost 3 x's that much to replace. I would give this a 9.5 out of 10 for condition.
Thanks for looking



















750.00 Firm


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW that sure is one nice set up Bill, sorry you have to let it go. Wish I'd made it over too see it up and running before now. Great price, good luck with the sale


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwe.....sorry to hear you have to part with it....If I had the space I would snatch it up....Awesome looking tank....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wow ! What a beauty. The stand alone would have easily cost over $1,000.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe the original owner paid over 2000 for the stand and canopy alone.he may confirm this if he sees the thread.It is a real heavy stand and fished nicely.Not a store bought stand ...custom made by someone .
Thanks for the nice comments. It really is a nice set up.I paid the same for it and was the first one to aswer the add. Thought it was a steal back then and still do.If it does not sell I will find a place for it but moving and all costs $ and thats in short supply these days....


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw this tank and stand in person and it's gorgeous and sturdy, the kind of stand you can really count on. The lights inside the canopy are very nice.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys n gals ...still up for grabs even take two payments 1/2 now and 1/2 when ya pick it up in a month  .


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up for you, Bill. The photo doesn't do this tank justice. This is a very special tank. 
<wistfully wishing I didn't have to invest in a roof just now...>


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh Maureen this would be great for you, you are trying to down size. You could put all your tanks into this one. Never mind the roof just use GE 1 to patch it up.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

ROTFLBetween the hot water heater, leaky plumbing, broken toilet and leaking roof, I'm starting to think that we should give up on keeping the house dry and just turn the whole thing into a fish tank!

But seriously -- I love my small tanks but I think that it would be less work for me, in the end, if I just ran one big tank like this and maybe a nano shrimp tank. I've got 12 tanks on the go right now! And I'm sure that the fish would rather have five feet to swim across than 1 or 2.



O.C.D Fishies said:


> Oh Maureen this would be great for you, you are trying to down size. You could put all your tanks into this one. Never mind the roof just use GE 1 to patch it up.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> ROTFLBetween the hot water heater, leaky plumbing, broken toilet and leaking roof, I'm starting to think that we should give up on keeping the house dry and just turn the whole thing into a fish tank!
> 
> But seriously -- I love my small tanks but I think that it would be less work for me, in the end, if I just ran one big tank like this and maybe a nano shrimp tank. I've got 12 tanks on the go right now! And I'm sure that the fish would rather have five feet to swim across than 1 or 2.


Or call on some of your talented friends 
Oh hey *IDEA* why dont you just take my double stacker 180 set up .That should cure you of small tanks.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up from page 3 for you, Doc Aquaman. I'm sure there are many people here with many small tanks who would enjoy your big tank cure.



Aquaman said:


> Oh hey *IDEA* why dont you just take my double stacker 180 set up .That should cure you of small tanks.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

still available...beautifull set up....photos don't do it justice.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up. It's a beautiful tank.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

NEW PRICE !!!

750.00 Firm ...offer good only for 2 weeks then I HAVE to move it up north. 
I could use the cash more than I can, the x-tra work.
I can provide the truck if you can provide the muscle power to move it !


----------



## kesler123 (Oct 12, 2010)

Are those rasboras for sale?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

kesler123 said:


> Are those rasboras for sale?


No but for you only ! I will toss them in with the tank if you take it today


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, Bill. That is an amazing deal for that tank. 

Did you notice that you have "new price" in the heading but it still says $1000 firm in your first post -- then $750 at the bottom? I'd suggest editing out the $1000 firm or people might not notice the new price.

To anyone who is considering this tank - I've seen this tank and it is even better than in the photo. A high quality tank and a showpiece.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hi, Bill. That is an amazing deal for that tank.
> 
> Did you notice that you have "new price" in the heading but it still says $1000 firm in your first post -- then $750 at the bottom? I'd suggest editing out the $1000 firm or people might not notice the new price.
> 
> To anyone who is considering this tank - I've seen this tank and it is even better than in the photo. A high quality tank and a showpiece.


ya ...thanks Maureen ...just think ,they have to read the WHOLE post to find out ....but ya I should change it. thanks for all the bumps btw ...its appreciated


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

This puppy is SOLD !!!!
Coming soon to a planted tank journal section at a real cool Fish junkies fish forum.
Congrats to the new guy....
Thanks and I hope you enjoy it 1/2 as much as I did.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Why would you want him to only enjoy it half as much as you. I would think you would what him to enjoy it as much as you. LOL


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

airbaggedmazda said:


> Why would you want him to only enjoy it half as much as you. I would think you would what him to enjoy it as much as you. LOL


If he enjoyed it have as much as I did he would be a happy man..It's an old saying Rob....maybe too old for the crowd here eh!!..

Here's hopping he enjoys it 10 times more than I did ...tho I would be a little concerned if he did..lol.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

interested


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

It sold last week


----------

